# Firefox: Welche Add-ons setzt ihr ein?



## PCGH_Marco (28. November 2008)

Servus,
wir haben eben in der Redaktion diskutiert, welche *Add-ons *für Firefox sinnvoll sind. Mich würde nur interessieren, welche *Add-ons* ihr installiert habt?

Auf dem Arbeits-PCs laufen bei mir:

*DictionarySearch
Flashblock
Forecastfox
IE Tab
KGen*

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daniel_M (28. November 2008)

Nur FireFTP


----------



## SilentKilla (28. November 2008)

AdBlock Plus
Foxmarks
DownThemAll!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. November 2008)

AdBlock Plus <---- ohne den gehts gar net o.O!
DownThemAll!


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

Adblock Plus
ColorfulTabs
Cooliris Preview
Deutsche Wörterbuch
DownloadHelper
DownThemAll
FireNes
GooglePreview
Show IP
Smart Bookmarks Bar


----------



## NixBlick (28. November 2008)

Ein paar davon sind deaktiviert. Sollte vielleicht auch mal ein wenig ausmisten.


     Abduction! 2.026
     Adblock Plus 0.7.5.5
     Add to Search Bar 1.7
     Allow Right-Click [de] 0.4
     Auto Copy 0.9.7
     Auto Shutdown - InBasic 3.0.2B
BatchDownload 1.2.2
     Bookmark Duplicate Detector 0.7.2
     Bookmarks LinkChecker 0.6.8.4
     Bookmarks Scrollbar 1.0.5
     Copy Plain Text 0.3.3
     Custom Buttons 0.0.3.4
     CustomizeGoogle 0.76
     Deutsches Wörterbuch 1.0.1
     DownloadHelper 3.4
     DownThemAll! 1.0.3
     Extended Statusbar 1.5.3
     Fasterfox 3.0.4
     FEBE 6.0.3
     Feed Sidebar 3.1.6
     fireform 0.6.3
     Firefox Showcase 0.9.4.9
     FlashGot 1.1.3
     Fox!Box 1.0.3
     FoxyTunes 3.0.4
     gTranslate 0.5.1
     IE Tab 1.5.20080823
     IE View 1.4
     Image Download 1.0.3
     Image Zoom 0.3.1
     Leo Search 0.2.3
     LiveClick 0.3.0.0
     Minimize To Tray Enhancer 0.7.5.3
     MinimizeToTray 0.0.1.2006102615+
     MR Tech Toolkit 6.0.3.1
     NoScript 1.8.4.1
     oldbar 1.2
     Plain Text Links 0.3
     ReloadEvery 3.0.0
     Save Image in Folder 1.2.2
     Save Session 1.3.1.5
     ScrapBook [de] 1.3.3.7
     Screen grab! 0.95
     Smart Bookmarks Bar 1.4.2
     Snap Links (EladKarako Mod) 0.0.7.1
     Split Browser 0.5.2008101801
     StatusBars 0.9.8
     Tab Mix Plus 0.3.7.3
     Tab Scope 0.2.2.8
     Tab Sidebar 2.0.1
     TabRenamizer 0.8.11
     Temporary Inbox 2.1.2
     Web Developer 1.1.6
Nein die Liste nicht selbst erstellt dank MR Tech Toolkit addon  Kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen damit kann man manche FF2 Addons auch unter FF3 verwenden.


----------



## aurionkratos (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hm, warum hab ich platypus ohne Greasemonkey? *Greasemonkey nachinstallier*


----------



## Filico (28. November 2008)

aktivierte Addons:
Adblock Plus
Brief
Fire.fm
Foxmarks

deaktivierte Addons.
Fireftp
SQLite Manager


----------



## TMX (28. November 2008)

Utopia FFSE White (ohne geht nicht)
NoScipt (ohne geht nicht)
IE Tab
Download Helper

Mehr sinds nicht.


----------



## Imens0 (28. November 2008)

adblock plus
cooliris
mouse gestures
rss ticker
random theme switcher

kennt jemand einen theme switcher der auch mit ff 3 regulär läuft??? der random theme switcher ist eigentlich für version 1.xx.


----------



## jetztaber (28. November 2008)

*Erweiterungen*


Adblock Plus
Autocopy
ChromaTabs Plus
Cooliris
Copy Plain Text
Deutsches Wörterbuch
Download Statusbar
Flagfox
Forecastfox
Fox!box
Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer
Google Pagerank Status
HTML Validator
NoScript
Password Exporter
Remove it Permanently
Sage
Tab Mix Plus
Temporary Inbox
Update Notifier
User Agent Switcher
Web Developer

*Suchmaschinenplugins*


Geizhals


----------



## BopItXtremeII (29. November 2008)

Adblock Plus 0.7.5.5
 BugMeNot 2.0
 Ctrl-Tab 0.19.3
 Download Statusbar 0.9.6.3
 DownloadHelper 3.5.1
 DownThemAll! 1.0.3
 Fast Dial 2.11
 FireGestures 1.1.5.1
 FireShot 0.61
 Fission 1.0
 Flagfox 3.3.4
 FoxyMeter 0.5.0
 FoxyTunes 3.0.4.1
 FoxyTunes Skin - Finespun 1.3
 Glasser 1.0.16
 Hide Menubar 1.0.20080912
 IE View Lite 1.3.3
 Java Console 6.0.07
 jDownFF 0.2.0
 MR Tech Toolkit 6.0.3.1
 PDF Download 2.0.0.0
 Stylish 0.5.8
 Tab Counter 1.7.1
 Temporary Inbox 2.1.2
 URL Fixer 1.5
Wobei ich manche wie FoxyTunes gar nicht benutze, bin aber zu faul mal auszumisten


----------



## Philster91 (29. November 2008)

Adblock Plus
All-in-One Sidebar
DownloadHelper
DownThemAll!
Perspectives
Stylish


----------



## push@max (29. November 2008)

Adblock Plus 
Oldbar
DownloadHelper
Firebug


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Das reicht mir


----------



## jaytech (29. November 2008)

Adblock Plus
Dowload Statusbar
Fast Video Download


----------



## Maggats (29. November 2008)

Adblock plus

customize google

flagfox

google preview

ui tweaker


----------



## y33H@ (29. November 2008)

• Adblock Plus
• Deutsches Wörterbuch
• DownloadHelper
• Englisches Wörterbuch
• Fasterfox
• IE Tab
• Minimize2Tray
• NoScript
• PDF Download
• Resizeable Textarea
• Tab Mix Plus

cYa


----------



## Player007 (29. November 2008)

Hier sind meine verwendeten Addons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## darkviruz (1. Dezember 2008)

Adblock Plus

BugMeNot

Cache Viewer

Deutsches & Englisches Wörterbuch 

dragdropupload

External Application Buttons

Free Download Manager Plugin

No-Script

Show Parent Folder

TabX


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nur AddBlockPlus und die Downloadleiste drauf.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Dezember 2008)

Die wichtigsten Schätzchen für mich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealGerry (4. Dezember 2008)

Hier sind meine...
Ich benutze die Nasa Night Launch Theme


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich nutze im Firefox folgende Adons
Adblock Plus
Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper
Deutsches Wörterbuch
DownThemAll!
Flash Video Resources Downloader
Glasser
Hide Menubar
IE Tab
New Tab Button on Tab right
oldbar


----------

